# Trading a 1911 for a P229



## caduckgunner (May 20, 2007)

So I am going to trade my Springfield 1911 Loaded Bi-tone light weight w/ night sights for a P229 Reverse Bi-tone w/ night sights. Both guns have less than 600 rounds down the pipe. I love sigs and want to keep my ammo to .40 & .357sig. I currently have a P2340 & a P226. Am I making the right choice?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

caduckgunner said:


> So I am going to trade my Springfield 1911 Loaded Bi-tone light weight w/ night sights for a P229 Reverse Bi-tone w/ night sights. Both guns have less than 600 rounds down the pipe. I love sigs and want to keep my ammo to .40 & .357sig. I currently have a P2340 & a P226. Am I making the right choice?


Only you can answer that question; choice in pistols is intensely personal. If you prefer the SIG design to the 1911, then yes. If you like the 1911 more, then no.

But the fact that you are considering the trade makes me think you prefer the SIG, so go for it. They're just guns. Get the ones you like, not the ones anonymous internet folks or even Jeff Cooper say you should.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to my dilemma, except mine involves a SA Loaded and a P220! The 229 is a fantastic gun, I've shot my buddies quite a bit and was quite impressed despite being a .40, which I'm generally not a fan of.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Many 1911's require fine tuning here and there to function flawlessly as a carry/defense weapon. Most if not all Sigs function this way out of the box. Not to knock the 1911 which has a huge following, but Sigs are pure combat weapons.

I love my Sigs and like you, I try and limit my number of calibers.


----------

